# News widget for CM7



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

i have and love CM7, but i do miss one thing from blur. the news and rss widget. is there any way to get it back? or is there a look alike? ive tried alot from the market but most are semi transparent or not as functional, so on and so on.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

unless u can find some other replacement widgets this wont be a possibility because CM7 doesnt use the blur framework. Which is required if u wanted to use those widgets ur talking about. Sorry to say :-/


----------

